# Kendall Grove Sig



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

nice sig man, liking how the text goes well with the effects.
keep up the good work


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> nice sig man, liking how the text goes well with the effects.
> keep up the good work


Thanks for the input man. Much appreciated.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I see you like using the "electric Universe" effect.

I like it though, very nice.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah. I love the effect. I need to stray away from it though.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

What program are you using and what tool actually makes that effect?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> What program are you using and what tool actually makes that effect?


I use Photoshop Cs2 and I use some brushes and a few filters.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Oh cool... I'll have to screw around with CS3.


----------

